# Recent macro fun



## Nervine (Jun 14, 2014)

A few of my recent macro fun.

Thanks to a new kit I am able to capture drops more consistently and also get collisions. Still fine tuning the timing to work out what works best and then step it up to multiple drops from multiple nozzles and then the liquid being used and its consistency.

CC Welcome. Mainly hoping the background is bright and vivid 

1)



2)


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2014)

StopShot - Water Drop Photography

I'll just leave that there 

Though even if you don't get that a laser trip made yourself along with a reliable dripper would be the best approach - that way you can control the water and time the shot to happen at the right moment - chance can work wonders BUT you run the risk of spending hours and hours and missing a lot of shots. At least with a repeatable setup you can adjust the timers on the triggers


----------



## Nervine (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Overread I am using MJKZZ Water drop kit. I don't have a link to it right now but very similar to Stop shot and time machine. 

I chose this kit over the others due to 1) cost and 2) it comes with a remote that I can change a large number of parameters. Sorry should have confirmed this all in main post


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 14, 2014)

Very cool shots! I had no idea that you could get kits for this sort of thing. Learn something new every day on here. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CAP (Jun 14, 2014)

Coool pics.
I tried doing this with my 1dx in 14fps and worked great.  Except i had green food coloring in my water for effect and it left little green specs all over my wall ):


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 14, 2014)

A trigger for this .. how kewl  :mrgreen:

Love the shots.  

I've been curious about doing these too with food color.  Sooner or later.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for inspiring me this morning!! I went ahead and tried some myself and it was a TON of fun!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 14, 2014)

Try water and glycerine or milk with glycerine ... it is more fun. Then you can create something like this by manipulation in Photoshop

Bijan Studio - Water Dress by Bijan Studio


----------



## Nervine (Jun 15, 2014)

Thankyou for the responses 

Need to build a rig to support my 3 valves as I am currently using a retort stand. 

JustJazzie - glad i inspired you that is great to here. 

IzzieK - I have a few things in mind to make the liquid thicker. Best I've heard is Guar Gum which I am trying to locate. Next attempts will be with milk.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 16, 2014)

Nervine said:


> ..........
> IzzieK - I have a few things in mind to make the liquid thicker. Best I've heard is Guar Gum which I am trying to locate. Next attempts will be with milk.



I am going home to Oz by September or October (before Christmas if you can wait that long) I will put guar gum in my "list of to-bring to Oz" (yes, I have one eternal list going on...) then I'll PM you. It is from Red Mill flours. It doesn't cost much so it will not cost much to mail it from over there than from here. I also have friends who uses a watered down version of wood glue too...you might want to try that in the meantime...

I'm suppose to go home for a visit but doggie's leg operation (June 23rd) keep getting pushed back so he will be more stabilized when they finally do his leg. And from there onwards, it will take 10 weeks to recuperate. Our kids over there can wait. My best friend ever over here cannot.


----------



## Nervine (Jun 18, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> I am going home to Oz by September or October (before Christmas if you can wait that long) I will put guar gum in my "list of to-bring to Oz" (yes, I have one eternal list going on...) then I'll PM you. It is from Red Mill flours. It doesn't cost much so it will not cost much to mail it from over there than from here. I also have friends who uses a watered down version of wood glue too...you might want to try that in the meantime...  I'm suppose to go home for a visit but doggie's leg operation (June 23rd) keep getting pushed back so he will be more stabilized when they finally do his leg. And from there onwards, it will take 10 weeks to recuperate. Our kids over there can wait. My best friend ever over here cannot.



Thankyou for offer 

Coles sell it in 100g bags for $4.50 so not too bad. Well that was Xanthan gum which I believe is same thing.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 18, 2014)

Nervine said:


> Thankyou for offer
> 
> Coles sell it in 100g bags for $4.50 so not too bad. Well that was Xanthan gum which I believe is same thing.


Yes, xantan gum is also used as a thickener...


----------

